# Divine male



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, he looks adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Enjoy! http://divinemaltese.com/


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, he's just precious! I hope someone here gets him so we can watch him ..grow..er...mature!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

OMG, I WANT HIM :wub: HE IS A LITTLE DOLL. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh My! He looks like a little stuffed toy :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Toooo cute!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

He really is cute. :wub: 

Tina


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

So darling!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

